# Amano Shrimp



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I have heard that Cherry Shrimp can actually be better than Amano Shrimp....any truth to this statement? Also, how many Amano/Cherry shrimp should I put in a 29 gal tank??


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

better in what sense?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Not sure either what you mean by better. One difference to take into account is that adult Amanos are quite a bit bigger than cherries. So they will fit into the mouths of less fish than the cherries...

But I think both will fit very nicely into the mouth of your Black Knife, especially as it grows. This fish is too big for a 29g. It can grow to up to 50cm long (20")  .


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

better algae eaters


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

And if your knife fish dont eat the shrimp I'm sure your rams will


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

My rough rule of thumb is 2 gallons per shrimp for new tanks, but I normally reduce that number as the tank matures (3-6 months).

I do agree that your fish are likely to eat the shrimp, especially the Cherries - they are small.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I can get rid of the knife but the rams stay...and they're only about 1.5" I doubt they could/would eat the shrimp...would they?

SO if this were your tank, and you wanted to put shrimp in it...what would you do? Obviously get rid of the Knife...and buy Amano's??? About 15?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I have Amanos with Rams with no problems. I've got 25 Amanos in a 250l tank and 20 Amanos in a 200l tank.

15 Amanos would be good in a 29g.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Whats the biggest fish that people are keeping with shrimp? I'd like to get some once I get another tank or two going.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

I would go with Amanos, but before I introduce them. I would look around for 30 cent ghost shrimp from walmart to see the rams and any other fish will make a snack out of them. If the ghosts survive, then you'll probably be okay with Amanos. I would do about 10-15 for a 29 gallon tank. Start out small, you can always add more if you need or want to.

-SULLY


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Whats the biggest fish that people are keeping with shrimp? I'd like to get some once I get another tank or two going.


My biggest fish is serphae tetras, and dwarf puffer fish. No problems.

-SULLY


----------

